# Visit to Wood's Layout



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Elizabeth and I had a spectacular two-day visit to the layout of Wood and Kathy Foss in Newport, RI. Newport is like a 2nd home to me as I have spent a lot of time there in the past. It was like old home week. 

Wood and Kathy have a beautiful Victorian style home that is gorgeous inside and out. Their layout is in the basement and they have made maximum use of the space in a very good way. The layout is easy to navigate and has a lot of creative touches. 

Wood had just received this past week the K-Line 18" Black Midnight Sante Fe passenger set that is beautiful. Between the engines and cars, it sparkled so much that you needed sunglasses. Wood has a nice balance of passenger trains and freight. My favorite freight set is made up of CAT equipment, some of which Wood has customized very professionally.

Their layout is awesome and we had the best of times running some wonderful trains.

Our hosts then graciously took us on a tour of their beautiful island (Newport is part of Aquidneck Island). This was Elizabeth's first trip to Newport and she was in awe of the many beautiful surroundings. This is the best time to see Newport with all of the luxury yachts in town. Some of them were in the 50-100 million dollar range. The "summer cottages", Ocean Drive, and they many other sights made this trip memorable.

Friday night we all had dinner at a spectacular restaurant overlooking Narragansett Bay and the ocean. What a way to end the perfect day.

Wood and his wife are some of the best people in our hobby. If you *EVER* go to Newport, you need to look them up.

*Many thanks to Wood and Kathy for making our summer!!!!!!!!!*

View attachment 69609


View attachment 69617


View attachment 69625


View attachment 69633


View attachment 69641


View attachment 69649


View attachment 69657


View attachment 69665


View attachment 69673


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Great pics Brian. I'm glad you folks all had a good time. It's a wonderful thing, at our age, to have the close camaraderie this hobby provides.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice,glad you had a good time. Woods layout is great


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks great, lots of stuff to see there. Glad you had a great time, I can see this would be a fun visit.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Boy, That layout does look good... :laugh: 

Thank you Brian and Elizabeth. Your words and pictures make us feel wonderful. However, the most important event of the weekend was your visit, we were so delighted to have you. Brian and Elizabeth are very accomplished model train enthusiasts. We have attended their open house in the past and they rank right up there with one of the most beautiful layouts I have ever seen.

I have always called this hobby the "underground" hobby. Maybe that is because I have my layout in the basement. In a broader sense, model railroading is not often talked about. When you are in the grocery store or at work no one asks you how the new engine is running, that you paid big dollars for. It has been a joy for me to discover the Model Trains forums. In posting comments or even topics you are able to share your ideas, improvements and joy with other like minded people.

Several years ago I made a decision to meet several members in person. I could tell from the posts those with whom I might be like minded and I waited for an opportunity to meet them. Brian & Elizabeth yearly offer an open house so we went up one year. Fortunately they only live 4 hours away. Several others I simply emailed and asked if I could come and visit. Sure enough they said yes and I had the chance to visit their home and layout.

It is hard in our busy lives to get away. I am so grateful that I have done this because I feel like I have made endearing friendships that will last for many years. I think one of the great parts of this forum is just that. We may never meet you in person but we develop these, in word friendships, that just keep building. 

If any of you are coming to New England please message me and we would enjoy sharing some time with you. 

Thank you Brian and Elizabeth, you have given us a meaningful gift in your friendship.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Wood and Kathy, your friendship means so much too us. Thanks to this great hobby, we have a lasting friendship.

Remember, DiMillo's is waiting for us.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Boy, that's a real railroad town. You can't go more than a block in any direction without running into tracks. But there's lots of structures there, as well. And nice lighting effects, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nicely done, Wood... and thanks to PTC for great pictures!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Did he start out with one table, then add another, then another, then another?:thumbsup:

I like the rustic look of the dungeons walls, all I have is plywood over cinder blocks.

Edit, second look....is that in a cellar?
I like the Geezerville sign too.:thumbsup:

Edit again, I reread it, I see that it is in a dungeon. The large window threw me off.
I thought maybe it was in an old garage.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> MTRR75 posted: You can't go more than a block in any direction without running into tracks.


Very true. I am an operator who only recently started modeling the layout. There are 39 switches 21 sidings, 3 major ovals, one wye and one trolley track with 3 stops. Roads, what are they for??? 



> Big Ed posted: Did he start out with one table, then add another, then another, then another?


That is precisely right. The sheet of plywood adjacent to the work area below the Bud Light sign was the first piece of ply put up Christmas 2007. I opened my computer and typed Lionel into, for me, the new eBay. Up popped 10,000 items and I never took the Christmas display down again. :sold:



> Big Ed posted: second look....is that in a cellar?


Oh yes it is a lovely dungeon. Granite stones placed 135 years ago. A thin concrete floor was spread in the 60's. Outside lighting, with 5 moderately large windows and LED track lighting. Completely dry, but damp, I dehumidify 24/7 and keep it at 50-55% humidity. Average temperature around 62-63 degrees.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Wood said:


> Very true. I am an operator who only recently started modeling the layout. There are 39 switches 21 sidings, 3 major ovals, one wye and one trolley track with 3 stops. Roads, what are they for???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a little bit of heaven to me.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> BobS posted: Sounds like a little bit of heaven to me.


Thanks Bob. We always wish we could have.... But, I am thankful for this nice space conveniently inside my home and so close to the bathroom.... :laugh:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks so much! Great photos of a wonderful, really fun layout. You guys had to have had a lot of fun. 

Wood: Nice layout. Every time I see photos I see so much more that is cool. Geezerville. I've been there! Sorta like the place, actually.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice layout. Very busy and alive!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

The walls in Wood's basement are really cool. He re-pointed them and I have to tell you that anyone who would cover them up would have to be completely crazy. They are an excellent touch to his train room.


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice layout Wood. Brian thanks for the wonderful photos.

Brad


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Brian, Thanks for the pictures. Sounds like you and Elizabeth had a wonderful time. I've followed many of Wood's postings and admired pieces of his layout. It's nice to have an overall view of the layout. Very nice, Wood. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you all so much... You have made such nice comments about my layout, it makes me want to work that much harder to earn your compliments. We all know the booboos and mistakes in our own layout. We know where it should be changed. But I am very grateful for Brian's posting of those pictures so you can see where I am at. 

Time to move on. I have modeled about 1/2 of the layout. I will soon be starting on the long stretch in the back and modeling a lot more of it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice pics and layout.

good thing it's in the basement. you might had to have added some posts if it was upstairs:hah:

lots of stuff going on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

*"you might had to have added some posts if it was upstairs"*

This is really funny.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Brian,
Thank you for the report and the excellent photos. No, I have never been in New England at all. You are building a strong case for my wife and I to make the trip!! :laugh:

Wood,
Geezerville! I love it. Your layout looks great, and the black Santa Fe; I've never seen that before. It's a Black Beauty!! 

I always enjoy the comments both of you contribute!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

Mark, you just have to make the trip. There is so much to see and enjoy.

There are some wonderful layouts to visit as well. Wood an I can really set you up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark, stop by and pick me up when you're going.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Two of my favorite posters.. Brian, two great guys and some nice spouses coming our way. Awesome! Captain John & I live 10 miles apart and Marty Fitzhenry is on the way to Brian's. I hope it can be worked out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I figure at some point I'll get to Wood's layout and Marty Fitzhenry's as well, I have a daughter in Quincy, MA, so I could just make a side trip. Going all the way to Maine might be a larger issue...


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Brian,
Thank you again for the invitation. I am taking a buyout early retirement effective Friday. I will be doing contract work off and on for a few more years. My wife thinks her job will be eliminated next June. Maybe we should spend our grandchildren-to-be inheritance and take an extended trip next year. We got as close to New England as Lake George 3 years ago. We would love it.

John,
We could take the southern route and swing by and pick you up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife wants to go to Niagara Falls as she's never seen it, who knows, maybe I'll get there yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

*My wife wants to go to Niagara Falls*

John it's just lots of falling water. Go northeast, we will take care of you both.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a lot of water.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

We would love to visit your layout!! Thinking about a fall trip to New England. All of Brian's posts about lobsters roll are making us hungry for great seafood!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Wood's layout is a must stop along the way. One of the "good guys" in our hobby.


----------

